# Mine got a little too dry.



## Slartibartfast (Oct 12, 2007)

My outdoor AK48 had some spider mites, so I trimmed off all the shade leaves outside before hanging the main stems in my drying room.  I think that is the reason they dried so fast.  After 5 days, I was horrified to find that it was dried to a crisp, and I had no time to properly trim it, so I cut it into small enough pieces to fit into quart ziploc bags. I got about 8 bags full, but they still need some trimming, since there were still some leaves on it that I didn't intend to smoke.

My Questions:
1. Does quick drying ruin the potency?  It's good stuff, but I wondered if it would have likely been better.  
2. Should I open the bags an manicure it all now, or just wait till I need it?

Thanks


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 12, 2007)

Im not sure if it loses potency but the taste and smoothness of your smoke will diminish if dried to quickly. Also putting them into plastic zip lock bags is bad IMO. It causes the buds to dry out way to quick. Try to put them into glass jars it will help to redistribute the moisture in your buds. You should hang your bud any where from 5-7days, once its kinda dry on the outside put them into jars in a cool dark place to cure up. I like to open my jars about 3 times a day for the first 4 or 5 days to release the built up gases. Then after that you can relax a little bit and open the jars once a day for about an hour for about a week. Then just leave the buds in there till you decide to smoke. IMO ziplock bags are the reason your buds became crispy. Put them into some airtight glass jars if you got them I think it will help. Good luck anymore questions just ask away.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 12, 2007)

if after you cure the buds the buds are still too crispy, you can throw a piece of bread on it for 1-2 days and that will bring some moisture back..  Good Luck..:aok:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks, I think I'll put it all in a Tupperware box and try the bread; or something moist, I don't know if bread mold would grow on weed or not.  After it softens up, it should be easier to trim it.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 13, 2007)

i dont think a tupperware box would do a good a job as a glass jar, but i havent personally tried it, just my opinion..


----------



## KADE (Oct 13, 2007)

As long as you have whatever container or whatever 100% sealed... it'll work fine.... I use 4 liter ziplock bags. Just remember to let the buds breathe once in a while until they are good and cured.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 13, 2007)

I m so happy to be able to access all your experience: 

- Should I take special measures about the smell in the drying room. 
I m using a small closet can that represents a leak in my security 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :hairpull: 

- Can I place buds in different stages of drying in the same room. 
Even if the room is small.  Temp, darkness, humidity seems to be ok,  air is cycling, But, the buds are one next to the other and to the walls. Can that be a problem


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 13, 2007)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think I'll put it all in a Tupperware box and try the bread; or something moist, I don't know if bread mold would grow on weed or not. After it softens up, it should be easier to trim it.


 
I use the gallon size baggies to cure in and they work very well.

The weed will seem too dry after the initial drying, but after a couple of days in the baggies, they'll moisten up as the remaining water in the plant re-hydrates the drier parts.

You shouldn't need to add moisture. The whole point of the initial drying is to remove about 70% of the water in the plant matter. The outside of the plant will be very dry until you start your cure.

I would advise you to NOT use any additional moisture. Bread will grow mold on it pretty fast. If you have to add water, just drip a few drops of plain old water off your finger tips into the baggies or jars.

Like I said, you shouldn't have to do that. When you put your weed in the baggies, don't open the baggie for a full 24 hours and then only for a few minutes per/day the first two weeks.

The plant matter will rehydrate. If you add water, you're just backing up.

Good luck man.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine are not valid questions 

anOther one:

How many buds can I place in a jar


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 14, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> Mine are not valid questions
> anOther one:
> How many buds can I place in a jar


 


			
				graalweed said:
			
		

> I m so happy to be able to access all your experience:
> - Should I take special measures about the smell in the drying room.
> I m using a small closet can that represents a leak in my security
> - Can I place buds in different stages of drying in the same room.
> Even if the room is small. Temp, darkness, humidity seems to be ok, air is cycling, But, the buds are one next to the other and to the walls. Can that be a problem


 
I waited for someone else to explain the problem to you, but since they didn't, I'll explain.

Each topic is started by a person. That person sort of "owns" that thread and the thread of replies is directed to or about the subject that the owner of the thread started.

You came into the thread without knowing this of course, or you wouldn't have done it.

You should start your own thread so that everyone can answer *your* questions without "bashing" this guys thread.

Perhaps one of the nice Mods can move your two posts into their own thread and delete this post of mine.

Thanks nice Mods!!!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 14, 2007)

You can always try the Dry Ice method. That's sure to decrease any decline in the THC of your buds because you leave it to cure in your freezer. The problem is getting a hold of some dry Ice and the dangers of handling such. Since I heard that it can actually burn your skin if it comes into contact with bare skin. I think that's how government weed is cured anyway. I go with a flu cure otherwise... 

*"What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt" *- Trent Reznor


----------



## graalweed (Oct 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I waited for someone else to explain the problem to you, but since they didn't, I'll explain.
> 
> Each topic is started by a person. That person sort of "owns" that thread and the thread of replies is directed to or about the subject that the owner of the thread started.
> 
> ...


 

Message is clear. 
I thought that the general policy was to try to keep the topics alive instead of to multiply topics.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 14, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> I thought that the general policy was to try to keep the topics alive instead of to multiply topics.


It would depend on the type of thread it is. The OP of this thread was asking specific questions about his grow. Then you broke into his thread and asked questions about your grow.

It's considered polite to just start your own thread in this type of senerio.

Hey it's cool with me man. I was trying to explain why no one was answering you...it's their polite way of telling you to start your own thread.

Just trying to help you out man.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It would depend on the type of thread it is. The OP of this thread was asking specific questions about his grow. Then you broke into his thread and asked questions about your grow.
> 
> It's considered polite to just start your own thread in this type of senerio.
> 
> ...


 
I know thanks i appreciate that. 
I was a little shy to start a new thread. 
I made my dumb questions before and I was afraid that it could be more convenient to do it in another thread, now I realize my mistake.
 I m not only inexperienced as a grower but also as poster sorry for that I will struggle to improve on both!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 14, 2007)

I've seen coca-cola lightjy sprayed on a dry bag of weed.
I had to try it a few days later.
I couldn't tell it  had caffeine in it!


----------



## KADE (Oct 14, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> I've seen coca-cola lightjy sprayed on a dry bag of weed.
> I had to try it a few days later.
> I couldn't tell it had caffeine in it!


 
thas a derrrty way to gain weight...... altho i'd spose that over the course of pounds n pounds it would gain a lot...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.  I used an apple slice overnight, but after reading your replies, I took it out.  I think I just had a case of beginner's insecurity.  It looks, smells and feels great today.  I need to get some pictures up.  I have about 5 or 6 beautiful miniature Christmas trees plus a huge pile of smaller buds.  It smokes good too, even though I had to cut it a bit early because of insects, but there is no sign of damage other than 2 small buds that had a worm in them.

All in all, a successful first year, can't wait for spring to try it with a little more knowledge, thanks to MP.


----------

